# how to open a site like karmaloop, drjays, and other clothing online store ?



## freesurveyblog (Jul 21, 2008)

does anybody here know about Karmaloop and Drjay ???
their site look great 
im a newbie and i wondering about how they get the clothing to sell (from merchants?)
They sell the T-shirt or denim and many other things very cheap 
i think that if they get those from merchants so the original price will be cheaper


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

freesurveyblog said:


> does anybody here know about Karmaloop and Drjay ???
> their site look great
> im a newbie and i wondering about how they get the clothing to sell (from merchants?)
> They sell the T-shirt or denim and many other things very cheap
> i think that if they get those from merchants so the original price will be cheaper


To setup a site like that, you would need to place large wholesale orders directly from the brands (zooyork, ecko, etc). 

Those brands don't sell to everyone, so you'd need a business plan, you'd need to attend tradeshows where the brands exhibit, and you'd have to have a large budget to be able to meet the minimums of the large brands you want to sell.


----------

